
YouTubes first video (2005) - entelechy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNQXAC9IVRw
======
entelechy
Uploaded by Jawed Karim - the cofounder of youtube.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jawed_Karim](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jawed_Karim)

This is the only video Jawed ever uploaded.

Recently he created a poll, asking whether we want to see a new one:

[https://www.youtube.com/user/jawed/community](https://www.youtube.com/user/jawed/community)

